# Was mampft ihr denn so an Leckereien beim zocken



## Batze (16. März 2015)

Komme gerade vom Supermarkt und mein ganzer PC Tisch ist jetzt voller Lekereien.
Da kam mir eben die Idee der Umfrage, was stopft ihr euch denn so für Snacks beim zocken rein.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. März 2015)

Futtere eher selten beim Zocken, und wenn... Puh, nichts Spezielles. Was halt die Küche oder der Snack-Schrank so hergibt.

Bei meiner gestrigen Game-Session hab ich zwei Knackis verdrückt. Mehr nicht. ^^


----------



## Batze (16. März 2015)

So, Umfrage ist jetzt da, hat gedauert, musste mich da erstmal reinfuchsen, lange nicht mehr gemacht^^


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. März 2015)

Ich hab auch gerne was zu knabbern dabei, wenn ich am PC zocke. Entweder Chips, Erdnuss Flips oder auch manchmal Erdnüsse. Und jetzt im Winter dazu noch einen schönen warmen Kakao oder Tee. Im Sommer dagegen dann irgendwas kühles


----------



## Spassbremse (16. März 2015)

[x] Gar nix. Soweit kommt's noch, mit fettigen/klebrigen Fingern die Tastatur und Maus einsauen, neee. 

Bei mir wird maximal Kaffee/Tee zum Zocken getrunken.


----------



## golani79 (16. März 2015)

Kaffee / Tee / Wasser / Bier

Ab und zu mal Studentenfutter - aber normalerweise futtere ich gar nix beim Zocken.


----------



## BiJay (16. März 2015)

Nichts, bin kein großer Fan von Süßigkeiten oder Knabberzeug. Der Figur tut das auch nicht gut.


----------



## Neawoulf (16. März 2015)

Eigentlich nichts, zumindest nicht mehr. Auf meinem Zockertisch ist ohnehin relativ wenig Platz, außerdem will ich mir Maus, Tastatur und andere Eingabegeräte nicht mit Krümeln oder Fettfingerabdrücken zusauen.

Bei ruhigeren Spielen (Adventures, Rollenspiele) hab ich aber häufig eine Kanne Tee auf dem Nebentisch stehen.




sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Bei meiner gestrigen Game-Session hab ich zwei Knackis verdrückt. Mehr nicht. ^^



Auch ne Möglichkeit, überfüllte Gefängnisse zu entlasten


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. März 2015)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Auch ne Möglichkeit, überfüllte Gefängnisse zu entlasten


Also das war jetzt gemein. Die können doch gar nichts dafür dass die solche armen Würstchen sind... [emoji6]


----------



## Matthias Dammes (16. März 2015)

Ich esse in der Regel beim Zocken nicht.
Hab maximal ein Getränk bereit stehen, aber Snacks nebenbei sind für mich eher störend.
Da mach ich dann lieber mal ne Viertelstunde Pause und esse was.


----------



## luki0710 (16. März 2015)

Meistens Haribo und Co. weil das nicht schmiert oder mal ein Apfel dann aber mit Gabel und als Getränk meisten Wasser mit soner Vitamin Tablette oder Softdrinks


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (16. März 2015)

Eher selten was zum Knabbern, aber oft ein kühles Pils zu einer Civilization-Partie


----------



## Lukecheater (17. März 2015)

Nichts. Da versaut man sich nur die teuren Eingabegeräte. Bei mir steht eigentlich immer Sprudel bereit, sonst nichts. Selten vllt mal ein Bier.


----------



## Rabowke (17. März 2015)

Lachgummis ... andere Süßigkeiten sind nicht mein Fall. Netter Vorteil: verdrecken / verkleben [...] die Finger nicht, damit bleiben auch die Eingabegerät sauber!


----------



## USA911 (17. März 2015)

Ach, oft gibt es noch ein Stück Wurst oder einfach ein Wiener, was gerade an herzhaftem da ist. Süßes gibt es eher selten und wenn wärend dem zocken nur fett und krümmelfreies... wobei ich sehr selten beim zocken esse.


----------



## Chemenu (17. März 2015)

Gar nichts, weil da nur Krümel in der Tastatur landen oder man mit den Fettfingern alles verschmiert. 
 Extrem selten gibt's mal ein paar Salzstangen. Allerdings nur wenn das Spiel genug Zeit dafür lässt, also z.B. eine Runde Anno. 
Dafür trink ich öfter mal Tee, Kaffee, Bier oder Whisky beim zocken.


----------



## svd (17. März 2015)

Wenn's pikant sein soll, gibt's zu 90% Chips, aber nur die gesalzenen. Der Rest besteht aus Nacho Chips oder ab und zu Erdnussflips.

Süß, am liebsten Winegums. Weniger süß im Geschmack, aber die gleichen Schmerzen bei Karies. 

(Verschmierte Finger, ich hasse das, umgehe ich einfach mit einem Paar Essstäbchen, die sich prima weglegen lassen. Es schult zusätzlich die
Hand-Auge-Koordination, ist irgendwie witzig und ich esse doch erheblich weniger, als wenn ich mit den Händen schaufelte. Okay, das ist gelogen.)

Und wenn der Zucker noch schneller in die Fettdepots soll, gibt's zum obligatorischen Kaffee so viel Kugeln Eis dazu, dass er sich. nach dem
Verrühren, gerade noch im flüssigen Aggregatszustand befindet.


----------



## Jussylein1982-W (17. März 2015)

manchmal brauche ich während des Spielens Nerven Nahrung, natürlich Klar die Mouse, der Gamepad und die Tastatur freuen sich natürlich nicht darüber, aber manchmal hab ich so Heißhunger auf etwas süßes, da kann ich nicht anders XD (vor allem bei Spielen wo ich Tausend Tode sterbe brauche ich Nervennahrung Oo


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. März 2015)

Jussylein1982-W schrieb:


> manchmal brauche ich während des Spielens Nerven Nahrung, natürlich Klar die Mouse, der Gamepad und die Tastatur freuen sich natürlich nicht darüber, aber manchmal hab ich so Heißhunger auf etwas süßes, da kann ich nicht anders XD (vor allem bei Spielen wo ich Tausend Tode sterbe brauche ich Nervennahrung Oo


Merke: Frust-Mampfen schadet der Figur. ^^


----------



## Spassbremse (17. März 2015)

Naja, bei der süßen (Nasch)katze als Avatar musste man ja von sowas ausgehen...


----------



## Holyangel (25. März 2015)

ich esse beim daddeln in der Regel normales Essen, also koche mir was, meistens Gemüse und Huhn oder Steak, mal nen Salat oder auch mal Obst. Spiele momentan eher gemächliche Spiele, Divinity Original Sin, Hearthstone, Civ 5, bei denen braucht man keine schnellen Reflexe... und es spart Zeit.


----------



## luki0710 (25. März 2015)

Holyangel schrieb:


> ich esse beim daddeln in der Regel normales Essen, also koche mir was, meistens Gemüse und Huhn oder Steak, mal nen Salat oder auch mal Obst. Spiele momentan eher gemächliche Spiele, Divinity Original Sin, Hearthstone, Civ 5, bei denen braucht man keine schnellen Reflexe... und es spart Zeit.


So viel dann zum bewussten essen....


----------



## Golgomaph (25. März 2015)

Meistens nur Saft, ganz selten Chips aber da bekomme ich immer eine Krise wenn die Maus irgendwann so voll Fett ist, dass ich sich nichts mehr spielen lässt, und sich das Matt in hochglanz verwandelt hat.
Wenn ich was richtiges dazu esse dann schaue ich dabei Videos etc. und fasse die Maus bei fetthaltigen Angelegenheiten nur mit den Fingerspitzen an.


----------



## luki0710 (26. März 2015)

So langsam haben wir gelernt das alles was mit fett Zutun hat sich nicht mit Maus und Co. versteht.


----------



## Lukecheater (26. März 2015)

luki0710 schrieb:


> So langsam haben wir gelernt das alles was mit fett Zutun hat sich nicht mit Maus und Co. versteht.



Hört, hört!


----------



## Gast1669461003 (26. März 2015)

Ich habe in den letzten drei Monaten hunderte Toffifee gefressen. Darunter auch ein "Spaß für fünf Personen"-Päckchen mit fünf Tafeln. Ich hatte damit allein Spaß. Für wenige Tage...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. März 2015)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Ich habe in den letzten drei Monaten hunderte Toffifee gefressen. Darunter auch ein "Spaß für fünf Personen"-Päckchen mit fünf Tafeln. Ich hatte damit allein Spaß. Für wenige Tage...


Klingt nach ordentlich Winter-Speck. [emoji6]


----------



## CYBERHOUND (6. April 2015)

Beim Zocken esse ich nix. Wie auch, mit beiden Händen am Controller / der Tastatur? Zwischendurch aber ein Red Bull oder ein Desperados geht durchaus. Davon wird auch das Spielgerät nicht schmutzig. Fettige/klebrige Controller/Tastatur gehen bei mir gar nicht.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (6. April 2015)

CYBERHOUND schrieb:


> Beim Zocken esse ich nix. Wie auch, mit beiden Händen am Controller / der Tastatur? Zwischendurch aber ein Red Bull oder ein Desperados geht durchaus. Davon wird auch das Spielgerät nicht schmutzig. Fettige/klebrige Controller/Tastatur gehen bei mir gar nicht.



Dem stimme ich zu, während des Zockens meistens gar nichts. Ich mache dann eine Pause und meistens geht es um "Koffeinzufuhr". 
Wenn doch mal etwa am WE eine längere Session anliegt, wird vorher manchmal der Pizzadienst gerufen ( schmeckt auch kalt).


----------



## luki0710 (6. April 2015)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Dem stimme ich zu, während des Zockens meistens gar nichts. Ich mache dann eine Pause und meistens geht es um "Koffeinzufuhr".
> Wenn doch mal etwa am WE eine längere Session anliegt, wird vorher manchmal der Pizzadienst gerufen ( schmeckt auch kalt).


Kalte Pizza?


----------



## OldShatterhand (7. April 2015)

Im Augenblick liegen hier bei mir Tuc-Kekse und Saure Bohnen von Haribo. Die Packung Topkuss cocos hab ich gestern leer gemacht.


----------



## Batze (7. April 2015)

Tuc Kekse und Saures, hält bei mir keine Stunde, dann ist es irgendwie verschwunden.


----------



## Amosh (14. April 2015)

Ne, beim Zocken esse ich in der Regel nichts. Wenn sich dann ein Hüngerchen auftut, wird halt mal ne kurze Pause eingelegt und was gefuttert, ehe ich mir noch meine ganze Peripherie einsaue.


----------



## Gurkenyoshi (2. Mai 2015)

Ich esse beim zocken nix, das stört nur und macht alles dreckig. Außerdem wäre es ziemlich seltsam in meinem Let's Play plötzlich Chips  gemampfe zu hören XD


----------



## The_Final (2. Mai 2015)

Gurkenyoshi schrieb:


> Ich esse beim zocken nix, das stört nur und macht alles dreckig. Außerdem wäre es ziemlich seltsam in meinem Let's Play plötzlich Chips  gemampfe zu hören XD


Du könntest das LP ja mit einer Fast-Food-Kochshow verbinden oder durch Snack-Werbung Geld verdienen.


----------



## Gurkenyoshi (2. Mai 2015)

YES, good idea  !  ^^


----------



## OldShatterhand (1. März 2016)

heute beim Einkaufen mitgenommen:

Goldbären Heidelbeer und Melone 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOX-TT (1. März 2016)

Meistens irgendwelche Haribo-Artikel (Cola-Fläschchen, Schnuller, Goldbären) womit man sich nicht die Hände vollsaut.
Schokolade auch manchmal, aber nicht im Sommer, wenn die bei bloßen anfassen zu schmelzen und kleben beginnt.
Chips nur wenn ich pausiere und danach werden erstmal die Flossen gewaschen, bevor weiter gezockt wird (außer bei Back Rolls Brotchips, dafür besteht dort Brösselgefahr  )

Normales Essen wie nen Wurstbrötchen geht natürlich auch


----------



## Phurba (1. März 2016)

Oft Kaffee, selten Bier. Feste Nahrung eher gar nicht.


----------



## BigKahuna01 (2. März 2016)

Erdnussflips und Chips...mit nem  Löffel damit ich keine fettigen Finger kriege...ich HASSE Dreck auf Tastatur und Maus


----------

